# Hundreds of mail-in ballot applications are being rejected under Texas’ new voting rules



## 1srelluc (Jan 14, 2022)

Good, no valid ID, no vote for you.

_Election officials in some of the state’s largest counties are rejecting an alarming number of mail-in applications because they don’t meet the state’s new identification requirements._

Hundreds of mail-in ballot applications are being rejected under Texas’ new voting rules


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 14, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Good, no valid ID, no vote for you.
> 
> _Election officials in some of the state’s largest counties are rejecting an alarming number of mail-in applications because they don’t meet the state’s new identification requirements._
> 
> Hundreds of mail-in ballot applications are being rejected under Texas’ new voting rules



208 is not hundreds.  And I agree, that is the reason then they should be rejected with a letter of rejection explaining why.  But what it doesn't say is the total number.  Is that in the hundreds, in the thousands or the hundreds of thousands.  Doesn't sound like there is a problem here.  Please get your victim card validated and put it back in your wallet.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 14, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Good, no valid ID, no vote for you.
> 
> _Election officials in some of the state’s largest counties are rejecting an alarming number of mail-in applications because they don’t meet the state’s new identification requirements._
> 
> Hundreds of mail-in ballot applications are being rejected under Texas’ new voting rules


Reminds me of Mississippi burning


----------



## Esdraelon (Jan 14, 2022)

Let the squealing begin.  My guess is there'll be an intentional flood of such applications so the media can twist the reporting to say the apps were rejected but not actually explain WHY or what simple steps could be taken to correct the problem.  Feck 'Em...


----------



## candycorn (Jan 14, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> 208 is not hundreds.


It is, actually.


Vrenn said:


> And I agree, that is the reason then they should be rejected with a letter of rejection explaining why.  But what it doesn't say is the total number.  Is that in the hundreds, in the thousands or the hundreds of thousands.  Doesn't sound like there is a problem here.  Please get your victim card validated and put it back in your wallet.



Good to see people already registering to vote.  Hopefully they will get the proper credentials and re-register.


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 14, 2022)

candycorn said:


> It is, actually.
> 
> 
> Good to see people already registering to vote.  Hopefully they will get the proper credentials and re-register.



What it requires is a drivers license, state or federal ID number.  And they don't have to send it in.  Only put the number on the ballot request, not a photcopy of the actual ID.  I can see a case of fraud using this method if I were paranoid.


----------



## 1srelluc (Jan 14, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> 208 is not hundreds.  And I agree, that is the reason then they should be rejected with a letter of rejection explaining why.  But what it doesn't say is the total number.  Is that in the hundreds, in the thousands or the hundreds of thousands.  Doesn't sound like there is a problem here.  Please get your victim card validated and put it back in your wallet.


Reading is fundamental.....Add up the two population centers mentioned in the article and it's over 500 ballots rejected due to the applicant not following procedure.....The last time I checked that was hundreds.....You know, more than 100.....Math much?

I also don't see nary a "victim", I'm just glad they are making them follow the law. A real victim would be a voter in a TX election who had their vote cancelled by some fraudster's vote.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 14, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> 208 is not hundreds.


And you wonder why people call you stupid.  There is one hundred, then two hundred, then eight more.  One hundred is one hundred, two hundred is plural or HUNDREDS.  Are we clear now, moron?


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Good, no valid ID, no vote for you.
> 
> _Election officials in some of the state’s largest counties are rejecting an alarming number of mail-in applications because they don’t meet the state’s new identification requirements._
> 
> Hundreds of mail-in ballot applications are being rejected under Texas’ new voting rules





1srelluc said:


> Good, no valid ID, no vote for you.
> 
> _Election officials in some of the state’s largest counties are rejecting an alarming number of mail-in applications because they don’t meet the state’s new identification requirements._
> 
> Hundreds of mail-in ballot applications are being rejected under Texas’ new voting rules


This from your own article;  *Throughout last year’s protracted debate over the new voting law, state lawmakers were warned about potential issues that could arise from the new ID matching requirements, in part because the state does not have both a driver’s license and Social Security number for all of the roughly 17 million Texans on the voter rolls. Voters are not required to provide both numbers when they register to vote.  *It's a set up to make it harder to vote. This is on the state of Texas.  If they wanted to enact this law, they should have mailed in the requirement, via every voter in Texas. Instead, they put in the law before before the horse. That's cheating and dishonest.


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> 208 is not hundreds.  And I agree, that is the reason then they should be rejected with a letter of rejection explaining why.  But what it doesn't say is the total number.  Is that in the hundreds, in the thousands or the hundreds of thousands.  Doesn't sound like there is a problem here.  Please get your victim card validated and put it back in your wallet.


They didn't outline the law to voters before hand. That's dishonest and goes straight to the heart of the matter. They don't want these folks voting.


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> What it requires is a drivers license, state or federal ID number.  And they don't have to send it in.  Only put the number on the ballot request, not a photcopy of the actual ID.  I can see a case of fraud using this method if I were paranoid.


What is it about simple logical, deductive reasoning people don't get here? Texas jump starts these new laws in the middle of the night, because Trump lost. And how are they presented? By tricking voters with other requirements they weren't used to before. If they were honest, which they are not, they would have sent out letters stating the changes, warning people, instead of catching them off guard.

The state didn't have requirements for S.S and drivers license before, but what if we trick them by requiring it now? Texas is as dishonest as Wisconsin, Michigan, Pennsylvania, Nevada, Arizona, and others;


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2022)

ESDRAELON said:


> Let the squealing begin.  My guess is there'll be an intentional flood of such applications so the media can twist the reporting to say the apps were rejected but not actually explain WHY or what simple steps could be taken to correct the problem.  Feck 'Em...


What about a fucking letter by these Texas criminal legislators, warning Texas voters of the changes, instead of tricking them with requirements they weren't used to? That's on the Texas legislature and election officials.


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 15, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Reading is fundamental.....Add up the two population centers mentioned in the article and it's over 500 ballots rejected due to the applicant not following procedure.....The last time I checked that was hundreds.....You know, more than 100.....Math much?
> 
> I also don't see nary a "victim", I'm just glad they are making them follow the law. A real victim would be a voter in a TX election who had their vote cancelled by some fraudster's vote.



When you are talking about over a million then a few hundred are a drop in the bucket and will have zero to do with the outcome.


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 15, 2022)

BWK said:


> They didn't outline the law to voters before hand. That's dishonest and goes straight to the heart of the matter. They don't want these folks voting.



I don't see a real problem on this one.  Every citizen will have a Social Security Number.  And if the last 4 of that number is required to go on the ballot request them it's not a really big thing.  If the state or county doesn't find that on the ballot request, common sense says that they must inform the potential voter of this so the voter can correct it.  I don't find this out of the ordinary. 

Wow, not I am going to go being accused of being a flaming Liberal to a Raving Conservative.


----------



## 1srelluc (Jan 15, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> When you are talking about over a million then a few hundred are a drop in the bucket and will have zero to do with the outcome.




As close as some local, state, and even congressional races can be these days doing away with 500+ bogus votes in just two jurisdictions can mean a heck of a lot.....That and as the word gets out it serves to make the dems find other, and hopefully more difficult, ways to cheat.


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 15, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> As close as some local, state, and even congressional races can be these days doing away with 500+ bogus votes in just two jurisdictions can mean a heck of a lot.....That and as the word gets out it serves to make the dems find other, and hopefully more difficult, ways to cheat.



And if the sun goes nova, does that mean that it's just not worth it to put the cake doe in the oven or prepare the roast for supper?


----------



## Coyote (Jan 15, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Reading is fundamental.....Add up the two population centers mentioned in the article and it's over 500 ballots rejected due to the applicant not following procedure.....The last time I checked that was hundreds.....You know, more than 100.....Math much?
> 
> I also don't see nary a "victim", I'm just glad they are making them follow the law. A real victim would be a voter in a TX election who had their vote cancelled by some fraudster's vote.


...and with the number of verified fraudster votes numbering in the tens, it's a serious problem....


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 15, 2022)

candycorn said:


> It is, actually.
> 
> 
> Good to see people already registering to vote.  Hopefully they will get the proper credentials and re-register.



They should already have a SS card and number.


----------



## 1srelluc (Jan 15, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> And if the sun goes nova, does that mean that it's just not worth it to put the cake doe in the oven or prepare the roast for supper?


Given that it would take only take certain death 2 hours 20 minutes to reach us (not that we would make it past the red giant stage anyway) I'd opt for something a bit quicker.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 15, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> They should already have a SS card and number.


Read your SS card.  It is not to be used as ID.  Also, there is no requirement that a person have a social security number unless they are working or being claimed for tax purposes.  Are you out of elementary school yet?


----------



## Peace (Jan 15, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Read your SS card.  It is not to be used as ID.  Also, there is no requirement that a person have a social security number unless they are working or being claimed for tax purposes.  Are you out of elementary school yet?


Your SS card along with your State ID are required for many things in life now, and it is amazing how many people do not know how many times you have to use both…

Do you drive?

Do you have a Bank Account?

Do you rent?

Find out the requirements and discover what documents you must provide for all those things and realize no one complains about it but complain when it come to voting for some damn reason!


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 15, 2022)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Your SS card along with your State ID are required for many things in life now, and it is amazing how many people do not know how many times you have to use both…
> 
> Do you drive?
> 
> ...


While I agree that many things necessary to your life ASK for a SS#, most of them have ways to circumvent that.  Drivers license is one.  Most states do ask but have ways around it as there is no requirement to have a SS account.  Banking and transactions that have financial implications are some for obvious reasons--taxation being the driving force.  I did a quick search regarding driver licenses and SS# and these are the results I've found.  Is a social security number required to obtain a drivers license, Norton Safe Search


----------



## BWK (Jan 15, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> I don't see a real problem on this one.  Every citizen will have a Social Security Number.  And if the last 4 of that number is required to go on the ballot request them it's not a really big thing.  If the state or county doesn't find that on the ballot request, common sense says that they must inform the potential voter of this so the voter can correct it.  I don't find this out of the ordinary.
> 
> Wow, not I am going to go being accused of being a flaming Liberal to a Raving Conservative.


Yea, but they didn't have to do that before. Why weren't letters sent out warning them? I see a massive problem with this, manufactured on purpose.


----------



## 1srelluc (Jan 15, 2022)

BWK said:


> Yea, but they didn't have to do that before. Why weren't letters sent out warning them? I see a massive problem with this, manufactured on purpose.


• _Required Personal Information: You MUST provide one of the following numbers: Texas Driver’s License Number, Texas Personal Identification Number or Election Identification Certificate Number (NOT your VUID#). If you do not have one of the above mentioned numbers, you must provide the last 4 digits of your Social Security Number. If you have not been issued any of the required numbers, check the box that says that you have not been issued one of the required numbers. If you have been issued one of the required numbers, but it is not associated with your voter registration record, please contact your local registrar to inquire about how to add one of the required numbers to your voter registration record.

https://webservices.sos.state.tx.us/forms/5-15f.pdf _

Easy peasy and from what I can see there's no real difference from Virginia's requirements.

Oh and I'm old but it took me all of ten seconds to find out what the requirements were from another state.

And no, I don't give a fuck if some dullard in Harris County, TX can figure it out or not. If they are that fuckin' stupid they should not be voting anyway.....Of course I know the libtards like em' stupid.


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 15, 2022)

BWK said:


> Yea, but they didn't have to do that before. Why weren't letters sent out warning them? I see a massive problem with this, manufactured on purpose.



At some point, you have to fight a battle that you have some kind of symbolic to win.  This ain't it.  And you complain when the fringe other side gaslights.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 15, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> And you wonder why people call you stupid.  There is one hundred, then two hundred, then eight more.  One hundred is one hundred, two hundred is plural or HUNDREDS.  Are we clear now, moron?


LMAO----dems can be so well DIM witted.


----------



## BWK (Jan 16, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> • _Required Personal Information: You MUST provide one of the following numbers: Texas Driver’s License Number, Texas Personal Identification Number or Election Identification Certificate Number (NOT your VUID#). If you do not have one of the above mentioned numbers, you must provide the last 4 digits of your Social Security Number. If you have not been issued any of the required numbers, check the box that says that you have not been issued one of the required numbers. If you have been issued one of the required numbers, but it is not associated with your voter registration record, please contact your local registrar to inquire about how to add one of the required numbers to your voter registration record.
> 
> https://webservices.sos.state.tx.us/forms/5-15f.pdf _
> 
> ...


It was never about figuring it out. The state never let them know. Again, I stress, "ON PURPOSE."


----------



## BWK (Jan 16, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> At some point, you have to fight a battle that you have some kind of symbolic to win.  This ain't it.  And you complain when the fringe other side gaslights.


That argument has no relationship with logic or right and wrong. Not letting these people know ahead of time was wrong and dishonest. That's a given. 

Let me tell you a little bed time story. Republicans have been building up to this years ago;   They want the white Republican  minority to vote. Why? Because some of them are the Oligarchy. They need to control the money, power, the black, browns, Asians, Gays, and working class poor whites. Without that stranglehold, they lose the power and money. Once they lose that power, the majority of the country would again have a voice. And they will incite their base if need be to to take away that voice.


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 16, 2022)

BWK said:


> That argument has no relationship with logic or right and wrong. Not letting these people know ahead of time was wrong and dishonest. That's a given.
> 
> Let me tell you a little bed time story. Republicans have been building up to this years ago;   They want the white Republican  minority to vote. Why? Because some of them are the Oligarchy. They need to control the money, power, the black, browns, Asians, Gays, and working class poor whites. Without that stranglehold, they lose the power and money. Once they lose that power, the majority of the country would again have a voice. And they will incite their base if need be to to take away that voice.



So they learn by reading the instructions already included.  And then they are given another chance when the request is sent back with the proper reasons given.    Everyone that is eligible to vote has a SSN.  If not, they need to go get one.  And all they have to do is put the last 4 of the SSN on the ballot request.  

Now, how about fighting the battles of the closing down the voting booths in the poorer section of towns.  Or reducing the voting hours.  Those should keep you busy without you trying to go after something that your dogs won't hunt.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 16, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Everyone that is eligible to vote has a SSN.


They are not required to have a SS#.  
_You MUST provide one of the following numbers: *Texas Driver’s License Number, Texas Personal Identification Number or Election Identification Certificate Number* (NOT your VUID#). If you do not have one of the above mentioned numbers, you must provide the last 4 digits of your Social Security Number._


----------



## 1srelluc (Jan 16, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> *So they learn by reading the instructions already included.  And then they are given another chance when the request is sent back with the proper reasons given.    Everyone that is eligible to vote has a SSN.  If not, they need to go get one.  And all they have to do is put the last 4 of the SSN on the ballot request. *
> 
> Now, how about fighting the battles of the closing down the voting booths in the poorer section of towns.  Or reducing the voting hours.  Those should keep you busy without you trying to go after something that your dogs won't hunt.


The whiners know all that, they are just being obtuse.....That said if their dogs want to chase that squirrel then I say let tem have at it.


----------



## a777pilot (Jan 16, 2022)

Democrats cheat.   3 NOV 2020!


----------



## skye (Jan 16, 2022)

Excellent news.

Texas doesn't disappoint, keep up the good work Texas!


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 16, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> The whiners know all that, they are just being obtuse.....That said if their dogs want to chase that squirrel then I say let tem have at it.



Hate to break it to you, I don't have a problem with the ID on remote voting.  But, at my age and health, I can't stand in a voting line for more than a few minutes.

There are two ways to correct that.  One is to increase the voting places and have a very liberal number of hours and early voting.  Those two have not been addressed by a high court yet but they will be.


----------



## a777pilot (Jan 17, 2022)

Again, what is wrong with this plan?


----------



## g5000 (Jan 17, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> 208 is not hundreds.


Actually, it is my innumerate friend.


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 17, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Actually, it is my innumerate friend.



2 is not many  A couple is two.  Hundreds means many.  And a couple of hundred means more than a couple of hundred.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 17, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> 2 is not many  A couple is two.  Hundreds means many.  And a couple of hundred means more than a couple of hundred.


No.  Hundreds means more than hundred.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 17, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> 208 is not hundreds.  And I agree, that is the reason then they should be rejected with a letter of rejection explaining why.  But what it doesn't say is the total number.  Is that in the hundreds, in the thousands or the hundreds of thousands.  Doesn't sound like there is a problem here.  Please get your victim card validated and put it back in your wallet.


Vote counting 208 is hundreds, you moron!  It's two hundred and change!

What a fucking ignorant piece of shit you turned out to be!  I bet your parents are really proud!


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> That argument has no relationship with logic or right and wrong. Not letting these people know ahead of time was wrong and dishonest. That's a given.
> 
> Let me tell you a little bed time story. Republicans have been building up to this years ago;   They want the white Republican  minority to vote. Why? Because some of them are the Oligarchy. They need to control the money, power, the black, browns, Asians, Gays, and working class poor whites. Without that stranglehold, they lose the power and money. Once they lose that power, the majority of the country would again have a voice. And they will incite their base if need be to to take away that voice.


I don't like stupid people.  Stupid people make bad decision and should not have a say in how the nation is run because well they make it stupid mob rule.  With corrupt pols bringing in stupid people around the world to vote. 

Criminals make bad life decisions for themselves and others---they should never vote.
People who can't handle basics like getting an ID----are just stupid or illegal and should not vote.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 17, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> 2 is not many  A couple is two.  Hundreds means many.  *And a couple of hundred means more than a couple of hundred.*


 Did you read that after you typed it?  My dog apparently knows more than you!

Try this one on for size:  A million means more than a million!

See how stupid that is?


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 17, 2022)

g5000 said:


> No.  Hundreds means more than hundred.



\Sorry, you are trolling and still trying to play the victim card.  Just get the damned card punched and do something worthwhile.  

YOu have shown that you don't have a damned thing worth saying so have a nice life.


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 17, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Vote counting 208 is hundreds, you moron!  It's two hundred and change!
> 
> What a fucking ignorant piece of shit you turned out to be!  I bet your parents are really proud!



You can join your buddy. Have a nice life, troll.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> So they learn by reading the instructions already included.  And then they are given another chance when the request is sent back with the proper reasons given.    Everyone that is eligible to vote has a SSN.  If not, they need to go get one.  And all they have to do is put the last 4 of the SSN on the ballot request.
> 
> Now, how about fighting the battles of the closing down the voting booths in the poorer section of towns.  Or reducing the voting hours.  Those should keep you busy without you trying to go after something that your dogs won't hunt.


The dogs already found closing down polls and the reduced voting hours. The dogs are on the hunt for the rest of the 400 voter suppression bills. And they are finding them, but it takes time to get them all treed.


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> The dogs already found closing down polls and the reduced voting hours. The dogs are on the hunt for the rest of the 400 voter suppression bills. And they are finding them, but it takes time to get them all treed.



The problem is, common sense says that this particular thing isn't a problem.  The Rumpsters want you to spend your time with this in hopes you will neglect something that's real important.  Move on.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> The problem is, common sense says that this particular thing isn't a problem.  The Rumpsters want you to spend your time with this in hopes you will neglect something that's real important.  Move on.


Have you read these bills? Of course not. And there is nothing in these bills that adds up to common sense. Where is the common sense in reducing the number of polling places, or reducing the hours at the polls, or reducing early voting, or limiting mail-in voting, or fining people for handing out water in six to eight hour lines, or purging people illegally, such as accusing people of voting twice, when all the Right did was to scratch their names off the rolls while the name was the same, but not the middle initial, or limiting registration to vote? And I could go on and on. Explain to me in detail, how these suppression mechanisms are common sense? Let me save you the trouble. They aren't. Those are mechanisms to try and stop as many minorities from voting as possible. 

And one other thing, while you pretend to deny these allegations, remember what your brain will tell you the very second you read my post. Your brain is going to tell you you've been lying. But you won't have the balls to admit it. And that's where we are today with this cult party. They're all about the lies.


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 18, 2022)

BWK said:


> Have you read these bills? Of course not. And there is nothing in these bills that adds up to common sense. Where is the common sense in reducing the number of polling places, or reducing the hours at the polls, or reducing early voting, or limiting mail-in voting, or fining people for handing out water in six to eight hour lines, or purging people illegally, such as accusing people of voting twice, when all the Right did was to scratch their names off the rolls while the name was the same, but not the middle initial, or limiting registration to vote? And I could go on and on. Explain to me in detail, how these suppression mechanisms are common sense? Let me save you the trouble. They aren't. Those are mechanisms to try and stop as many minorities from voting as possible.
> 
> And one other thing, while you pretend to deny these allegations, remember what your brain will tell you the very second you read my post. Your brain is going to tell you you've been lying. But you won't have the balls to admit it. And that's where we are today with this cult party. They're all about the lies.



You are just holding your victim card high.  Fine, let me give you your punch and you can put it away.  You are off the discussion.  If you wish to discuss the other things, start a new thread.  And stop sobbing, it's embarrassing.


----------



## BWK (Jan 19, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> You are just holding your victim card high.  Fine, let me give you your punch and you can put it away.  You are off the discussion.  If you wish to discuss the other things, start a new thread.  And stop sobbing, it's embarrassing.


The thread is the new Texas voting rules right? Where do you think these 400 voter suppression bills in this country come from? Some are from Texas. I'm on discussion.

" Victim card?"  "Sobbing?" Our vote is the most important tool we have in this country. WTF are you talking about?


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 19, 2022)

BWK said:


> The thread is the new Texas voting rules right? Where do you think these 400 voter suppression bills in this country come from? Some are from Texas. I'm on discussion.
> 
> " Victim card?"  "Sobbing?" Our vote is the most important tool we have in this country. WTF are you talking about?



The question was if it was wise to ask for some ID number like the last 4 of the SSN.  And can the State reject it if it lacks the proper id number?  Can they send a rejection notice with the reason why?  You seem to misremember that and go off on something else.  

While I support a method for proper registration for ALL voters in ALL elections.  Now, do you find that Texas is in violation of voter laws when they require the last 4 of the SSN number and if it's missing or found to not match with the person, they send out a rejection notice explaining it?  You never address the reason why this discussion was started in the first place.  You just jumped off on other things.  Then you start waiving that victim card yelling, look at me".  Put the damned thing away and stop screaming.


----------



## San Souci (Jan 19, 2022)

Well ,these "Voters" could just get off their lazy fat asses and go to the Polling place.


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 20, 2022)

San Souci said:


> Well ,these "Voters" could just get off their lazy fat asses and go to the Polling place.



Many could not.  I can't go to a polling place and not expect to collapse before I can get back to the car.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jan 20, 2022)

BWK said:


> They didn't outline the law to voters before hand. That's dishonest and goes straight to the heart of the matter. They don't want these folks voting.


Those with no ID could be Democrat, Republican, and independent voters. Also, some can't be bothered to vote anyhow.

One thing is for sure, if having voter ID increased votes for Democrats, you would be out of the door like to greyhound to get them through the ID rules.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jan 20, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Many could not.  I can't go to a polling place and not expect to collapse before I can get back to the car.


How do you do your shopping


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jan 20, 2022)

If Democrats feel it's only potential Democrat voters that lose out over voter ID, are they not embarrassed that Lefties don't have the brains to obtain some kind of ID to get voter ID?


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 20, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Those with no ID could be Democrat, Republican, and independent voters. Also, some can't be bothered to vote anyhow.
> 
> One thing is for sure, if having voter ID increased votes for Democrats, you would be out of the door like to greyhound to get them through the ID rules.



The Texas ID ruling means that if you have a SSCard that is valid you can vote.  Since, in Texas, this only affects those that are either on or eligible for SSI or SSID.    Yes, you don't necessarily need a drivers license or state ID to qualify for a mail in ballot to be sent.  You Social Security Number (the last 4) will fill that requirement on the mail in ballot request.  But you will have to also meet the physical or age requirements as well.  This part of the Voter Suppression has been blown out of kilter.


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 20, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> How do you do your shopping



Most stores have disability carts.  Plus, I can shop at most stores on line or over the phone (including paying for it) and either have them deliver the products to the vehicle or do home delivery.


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 20, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> If Democrats feel it's only potential Democrat voters that lose out over voter ID, are they not embarrassed that Lefties don't have the brains to obtain some kind of ID to get voter ID?



The problem I see here is that the polling places are generally sparse in a prodominately Dem area.  Even around here, the polls that are closed down, the poor depended on them.  There use to be a polling station within 100 feet of where I live.  This area has a much lower income than the others but it has a high degree of population.  They should have kept a polling station nearby but elected not to.  Heaven forbid if a fluke happened and more than a few Dems got into office.  Actually, this is a deep red area yet the city council is now Dem controlled for the first time in nearly 50 years.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 20, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Many could not.  I can't go to a polling place and not expect to collapse before I can get back to the car.


That explains a lot.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jan 20, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Most stores have disability carts.  Plus, I can shop at most stores on line or over the phone (including paying for it) and either have them deliver the products to the vehicle or do home delivery.


Excellent, go and vote in a wheelchair. Looks like you can get out and about. I'm sure someone can help you, it's not as if you don't get short notice to vote.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jan 20, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> The problem I see here is that the polling places are generally sparse in a prodominately Dem area.  Even around here, the polls that are closed down, the poor depended on them.  There use to be a polling station within 100 feet of where I live.  This area has a much lower income than the others but it has a high degree of population.  They should have kept a polling station nearby but elected not to.  Heaven forbid if a fluke happened and more than a few Dems got into office.  Actually, this is a deep red area yet the city council is now Dem controlled for the first time in nearly 50 years.


How many days is it for you to vote. How much would a taxi cost? Taxi cost divided by the days equals a few cents per day.

Do you have a relative or neighbour to give you a lift.

I don't think you're trying, voting can't be a high enough priority for you.

I had an employee. He got snowed in and missed a day. He lived in the bottom of a dip. I asked him how long he lived there, 12, years. I asked him if he ever bought snow chains, no. Did you put grit bins along the road, no. If you know when it's going to snow, do you park at the top of the hill, no. His lack of effort meant I had no effort in paying him for the day.

Get off your backside.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jan 20, 2022)

Vrenn the next UK general election is on Thursday 2 May 2024. So I have over two years notice. My mother is 80 and votes by post. If they scrap postal voting, I have loads of time to plan Thursday 2 May 2024 as a day off, put her wheelchair in the car and take her to the polling station. I also have a couple of years to arrange transport for her if I wanted to choose that option.

If I'm in a wheelchair by then, I'll make sure I arrange transport to get there.

Not rocket science, just a little bit of effort and being proactive.


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 20, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Excellent, go and vote in a wheelchair. Looks like you can get out and about. I'm sure someone can help you, it's not as if you don't get short notice to vote.



Are  you going to help me go #2?  Will you unzip my zipper and hold my whizzer?  Are you going to hold my place in line while I go relieve myself?  What you are saying is that you believe that Disabled and Elderly should not vote.  Thank you for confirming that.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jan 20, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Are  you going to help me go #2?  Will you unzip my zipper and hold my whizzer?  Are you going to hold my place in line while I go relieve myself?  What you are saying is that you believe that Disabled and Elderly should not vote.  Thank you for confirming that.


Yes, I have tweezers.


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 20, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Vrenn the next UK general election is on Thursday 2 May 2024. So I have over two years notice. My mother is 80 and votes by post. If they scrap postal voting, I have loads of time to plan Thursday 2 May 2024 as a day off, put her wheelchair in the car and take her to the polling station. I also have a couple of years to arrange transport for her if I wanted to choose that option.
> 
> If I'm in a wheelchair by then, I'll make sure I arrange transport to get there.
> 
> Not rocket science, just a little bit of effort and being proactive.



Yet, she currently votes by post as in Mail In Ballots.  You can say that you would make plans to insure your Mother votes but someone has already done that.  When you get up in age you will also be pushing to vote by post.


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 20, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Yes, I have tweezers.



Then use it to help maintain those last 3 brain cells


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jan 20, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Yet, she currently votes by post as in Mail In Ballots.  You can say that you would make plans to insure your Mother votes but someone has already done that.  When you get up in age you will also be pushing to vote by post.


Tell me, what did people do before the invention of the computer? Why don't you vote by proxy?


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 20, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> How many days is it for you to vote. How much would a taxi cost? Taxi cost divided by the days equals a few cents per day.
> 
> Do you have a relative or neighbour to give you a lift.
> 
> ...



This is about the US Election, not British.  Your country has already made sure every voters gets to vote.  You don't have a dog in this hunt.


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 20, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Tell me, what did people do before the invention of the computer? Why don't you vote by proxy?



Because in most states (in the United States, not Britain) find that as illegal.  Now, it's time to send you packing.  And your bacon sucks.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jan 20, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> This is about the US Election, not British.  Your country has already made sure every voters gets to vote.  You don't have a dog in this hunt.


Country is irrelevant. If you're in the habit of pissing and shitting yourself, get someone to buy adult nappies (diapers), then go vote. Rocket science again.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jan 20, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Because in most states (in the United States, not Britain) find that as illegal.  Now, it's time to send you packing.  And your bacon sucks.


Not my fault your country is behind the times on voting and elections. I don't have any bacon.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jan 20, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Then use it to help maintain those last 3 brain cells


Can't, it's grasping your penis and balls.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 20, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Because in most states (in the United States, not Britain) find that as illegal.  Now, it's time to send you packing.  And your bacon sucks.


OOOOHH!!!!  Streaky bacon 4-EVAH!


----------



## BWK (Jan 20, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> The question was if it was wise to ask for some ID number like the last 4 of the SSN.  And can the State reject it if it lacks the proper id number?  Can they send a rejection notice with the reason why?  You seem to misremember that and go off on something else.
> 
> While I support a method for proper registration for ALL voters in ALL elections.  Now, do you find that Texas is in violation of voter laws when they require the last 4 of the SSN number and if it's missing or found to not match with the person, they send out a rejection notice explaining it?  You never address the reason why this discussion was started in the first place.  You just jumped off on other things.  Then you start waiving that victim card yelling, look at me".  Put the damned thing away and stop screaming.



*Republican state lawmakers wrote the new ID requirements into sweeping legislation, known as Senate Bill 1, that further restricted the state’s voting process and narrowed local control of elections. Joining a broader legislative push to ratchet up voting rules across the country, Texas Republicans billed the proposals contained in SB 1 as an effort to safeguard elections from fraud, despite no evidence that it occurs on a widespread scale.  *This is where the rubber meets the road from the article of the OP. There was no election fraud in the last presidential election, but Republicans are going to make it harder to vote anyway, by changing rules, that never needed changing. You don't want people voting. We get it.

Remember the days when all Republicans whined about was picture ID? LOL! Not any more. And if these schemes don't curtail the vote, they'll put in more restrictive means to vote.

You talk about victim card, this is the real victim card. The Democrats are victims because they won, and you and your cry baby rules want to punish winning.


----------



## BWK (Jan 20, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> If Democrats feel it's only potential Democrat voters that lose out over voter ID, are they not embarrassed that Lefties don't have the brains to obtain some kind of ID to get voter ID?


When was  voter ID an issue anyway? Answer, it's not. And for Democrats it's not. But closing 1200 polling locations in minority areas by Republicans is an issue for ID, because it renders ID useless. Understand?


----------



## BWK (Jan 20, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> How many days is it for you to vote. How much would a taxi cost? Taxi cost divided by the days equals a few cents per day.
> 
> Do you have a relative or neighbour to give you a lift.
> 
> ...


With 1200 polling places closed by Republicans in minority areas, how far do you think they need to travel in that Taxi? And how many taxis are there again, per voter? Maybe they're aren't any, especially in rural areas? Do you not see this picture here?  This is voter suppression chief.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 20, 2022)

BWK said:


> With 1200 polling places closed by Republicans in minority areas, how far do you think they need to travel in that Taxi? And how many taxis are there again, per voter? Maybe they're aren't any, especially in rural areas? Do you not see this picture here?  This is voter suppression chief.


Give us a list of them and back it up with real proof.


----------



## BWK (Jan 20, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> How many days is it for you to vote. How much would a taxi cost? Taxi cost divided by the days equals a few cents per day.
> 
> Do you have a relative or neighbour to give you a lift.
> 
> ...


Southern U.S. states have closed 1,200 polling places in recent years: rights group  This has nothing to do with getting off your backside. Get a clue.


----------



## BWK (Jan 20, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Give us a list of them and back it up with real proof.











						Southern U.S. states have closed 1,200 polling places in recent years: rights group
					

States across the American South have closed nearly 1,200 polling places since the Supreme Court weakened a landmark voting-discrimination law in 2013, according to a report released by a civil-rights group on Tuesday.




					www.reuters.com
				



  Anything else?









						Report: More than 1600 polling places have closed since the Supreme Court gutted the Voting Rights Act
					

Most of them are in minority communities.




					www.motherjones.com
				




It's all about sucking the life out of the minority vote.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 20, 2022)

BWK said:


> Southern U.S. states have closed 1,200 polling places in recent years: rights group  This has nothing to do with getting off your backside. Get a clue.


Leftist puke bucket.  Sorry.  Not sorry.


----------



## BWK (Jan 20, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Leftist puke bucket.  Sorry.  Not sorry.


Yep, as we figured. You can't argue this down. I knew you were a loser from the start. What an idiotic response. Do you have any idea how weak and stupid your response is? DAmn!


----------



## BWK (Jan 20, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Leftist puke bucket.  Sorry.  Not sorry.


Folks, this is exhibit A right here, why the Right cannot formulate a coherent, intelligent argument for these 400 voter suppression bills and these hundreds of poll closings in minority areas. Look at the gobbly goo responses to this topic.     These folks are pitiful. They have no argument. "Voter fraud" my ass. Yea, they got their asses kicked and they lost. But they have no argument, or justification for these restrictive laws, just because they got their asses kicked.


----------



## BWK (Jan 20, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Leftist puke bucket.  Sorry.  Not sorry.


This is it from you?


----------



## fncceo (Jan 20, 2022)

BWK said:


> They don't want these folks voting.



Folks who can't fill out forms?

Yes, I prefer they don't vote either.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 20, 2022)

BWK said:


> This is it from you?


Leftists lie.  Nothing more to say.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 20, 2022)

BWK said:


> Folks, this is exhibit A right here, why the Right cannot formulate a coherent, intelligent argument for these 400 voter suppression bills and these hundreds of poll closings in minority areas. Look at the gobbly goo responses to this topic.     These folks are pitiful. They have no argument. "Voter fraud" my ass. Yea, they got their asses kicked and they lost. But they have no argument, or justification for these restrictive laws, just because they got their asses kicked.


Your "source" lies.

I'm not surprised that you don't realize this and obviously don't care.  You're a moral black hole.  Any question of ethics simply falls in and never again sees the light of day.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 20, 2022)

BWK said:


> Yep, as we figured. You can't argue this down. I knew you were a loser from the start. What an idiotic response. Do you have any idea how weak and stupid your response is? DAmn!


I've seen a picture of you.  You're ugly.


----------



## BWK (Jan 20, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Your "source" lies.
> 
> I'm not surprised that you don't realize this and obviously don't care.  You're a moral black hole.  Any question of ethics simply falls in and never again sees the light of day.


"My source lies" is not an argument of substance. Prove "my source lies" coward. Your argument is cemented in nonsense. Why? Because it comes from you. And who are you?   Don't you have any idea how your own feelings and emotions, used as an argument, are useless? Do you not know that? Shouting to the roof tops without proof of something, is worth shit. Get a goddamn clue. Stop posting stupid shit.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 20, 2022)

BWK said:


> "My source lies" is not an argument of substance. Prove "my source lies" coward. Your argument is cemented in nonsense. Why? Because it comes from you. And who are you?   Don't you have any idea how your own feelings and emotions, used as an argument, are useless? Do you not know that? Shouting to the roof tops without proof of something, is worth shit. Get a goddamn clue. Stop posting stupid shit.


Not only are you ugly, everyone who knows you says you smell bad.  I talked to them.

But I'd still like for you to come over and play, my yappy little chihuahua.


----------



## BWK (Jan 20, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I've seen a picture of you.  You're ugly.


Good! My shoes are ugly too. Now, can you produce documentation proving my source is lying? No, you can't. You would have already done it. You are a weakling, and you lost this debate. Now move along. You're boring.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 20, 2022)

BWK said:


> Good! My shoes are ugly too. Now, can you produce documentation proving my source is lying? No, you can't. You would have already done it. You are a weakling, and you lost this debate. Now move along. You're boring.


I'd rather be boring than being a yappy little chihuahua.


----------



## BWK (Jan 20, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Not only are you ugly, everyone who knows you says you smell bad.  I talked to them.


Getting so more stupid shit in there eh? Getting your ass kicked eh? 

Here's your problem, you can't hang with real debate. You're good for hit and run jobs that always have a picture of a big dump in front of them, telling us all you are just here to troll. You come here as a bull shitter, not as a debater. If you had intelligent arguing points, you would have ruined mine. You failed, so now I'm ugly. LOL! Wow! Maybe there is hope for you after all. You did get one thing right. Now, haul ass. Don't you have another hit and run thread you need to troll on?


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 20, 2022)

BWK said:


> *Republican state lawmakers wrote the new ID requirements into sweeping legislation, known as Senate Bill 1, that further restricted the state’s voting process and narrowed local control of elections. Joining a broader legislative push to ratchet up voting rules across the country, Texas Republicans billed the proposals contained in SB 1 as an effort to safeguard elections from fraud, despite no evidence that it occurs on a widespread scale.  *This is where the rubber meets the road from the article of the OP. There was no election fraud in the last presidential election, but Republicans are going to make it harder to vote anyway, by changing rules, that never needed changing. You don't want people voting. We get it.
> 
> Remember the days when all Republicans whined about was picture ID? LOL! Not any more. And if these schemes don't curtail the vote, they'll put in more restrictive means to vote.
> 
> You talk about victim card, this is the real victim card. The Democrats are victims because they won, and you and your cry baby rules want to punish winning.



Texas has been affecting the vote long before  SB1.  And this is a case of "All or Nothing".  Had the dems said, "Okay, we can work with that but not these other things" maybe a bit of compromise would have happened.  But, NO, both sides are going for all or nothing thinking that they will end up victorious.

Now about Voter ID.  In order to qualify as a legal voter Texas will require one of these
*SB1*
_*The registrar shall deliver to each registered voter whosename appears on the list a written notice requiring the voter tosubmit to the registrar proof of United States citizenship in theform of a certified copy of the voter ’s birth certificate, UnitedStates passport, or certificate of naturalization or any other formprescribed by the secretary of state. The notice shall be deliveredby forwardable mail to the mailing address on the voter ’sregistration application*_

In Colorado, we still require some form of ID to register to vote.  It's a little looser than Texas but not by much.  In Texas, once the ID has been done, the Voter can use the last 4 or their SSN to make changes through the mail.  Just like we have in Colorado.  Once the initial registration is done you need to give the ID number of whatever you used to register and the Registrar will be able to determine if the ID matches the signature.

Once again, you lefties have jumped on something that isn't death defying and left the real wrong to be ignored.


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 20, 2022)

BWK said:


> When was  voter ID an issue anyway? Answer, it's not. And for Democrats it's not. But closing 1200 polling locations in minority areas by Republicans is an issue for ID, because it renders ID useless. Understand?



Then start a new thread on this.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 20, 2022)

BWK said:


> Getting so more stupid shit in there eh? Getting your ass kicked eh?
> 
> Here's your problem, you can't hang with real debate. You're good for hit and run jobs that always have a picture of a big dump in front of them, telling us all you are just here to troll. You come here as a bull shitter, not as a debater. If you had intelligent arguing points, you would have ruined mine. You failed, so now I'm ugly. LOL! Wow! Maybe there is hope for you after all. You did get one thing right. Now, haul ass. Don't you have another hit and run thread you need to troll on?


Come on over and play, my little chihuahua.


----------



## BWK (Jan 20, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I'd rather be boring than being a yappy little chihuahua.


"Boring?" We'll, that part you got right. Touche!


----------



## BWK (Jan 20, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Then start a new thread on this.


Why? It speaks directly to the issue. In order for the ID to be a valid part of these new Texas voter restrictions, voters need the place to use them. Otherwise, this whole debate is pointless. These Texas voter suppression laws requiring ID and S.S. are worth nothing, if the place to use them is no longer there.

Think about this for a minute. Hundreds of polling places closed down in minority areas, and now Texas Republicans are demanding ID and S.S. numbers, for what? To try and vote in a place that no longer exists?   I'm not against ID and S.S., but if there isn't a place to use it, like, wtf is the point? Texas has reduced its voting populations down to centers that cater to Republicans. The ID and S.S. scheme is a facade.


----------



## BWK (Jan 20, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Come on over and play, my little chihuahua.
> 
> View attachment 590652


Look at the loser troll here people. Do us a favor, come on back when you think you can take another burnt ass okay?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 20, 2022)

BWK said:


> Look at the loser troll here people. Do us a favor, come on back when you think you can take another burnt ass okay?


Awwww......... look!  I won't hurt ya!


----------



## BWK (Jan 20, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Awwww......... look!  I won't hurt ya!
> 
> View attachment 590654





Neither will I.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 20, 2022)

BWK said:


> View attachment 590656
> Neither will I.


Really, you don't have to be scared.  I won't hump you too hard.  Chihuahuas can be delicate and I want to keep my toy.


----------



## BWK (Jan 20, 2022)

fncceo said:


> Folks who can't fill out forms?
> 
> Yes, I prefer they don't vote either.
> 
> View attachment 590640


Report: More than 1600 polling places have closed since the Supreme Court gutted the Voting Rights Act  Why would you fill out the form? The place to fill it out is gone.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 20, 2022)

BWK said:


> Report: More than 1600 polling places have closed since the Supreme Court gutted the Voting Rights Act  Why would you fill out the form? The place to fill it out is gone.


Mother Jones.  Another lying leftist puke bucket.  I know.  I used to subscribe and then I grew a brain.


----------



## fncceo (Jan 20, 2022)

BWK said:


> Report: More than 1600 polling places have closed since the Supreme Court gutted the Voting Rights Act  Why would you fill out the form? The place to fill it out is gone.



Isn't the entire point of an *absentee* ballot that you don't have access to a polling place?

You still have to fill it out correctly.


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 20, 2022)

BWK said:


> Why? It speaks directly to the issue. In order for the ID to be a valid part of these new Texas voter restrictions, voters need the place to use them. Otherwise, this whole debate is pointless. These Texas voter suppression laws requiring ID and S.S. are worth nothing, if the place to use them is no longer there.
> 
> Think about this for a minute. Hundreds of polling places closed down in minority areas, and now Texas Republicans are demanding ID and S.S. numbers, for what? To try and vote in a place that no longer exists?   I'm not against ID and S.S., but if there isn't a place to use it, like, wtf is the point? Texas has reduced its voting populations down to centers that cater to Republicans. The ID and S.S. scheme is a facade.



You have yet to complete the discussion on ID requirements.  You want me and others to discuss something outside SB1, fine, just start another thread.  If you do it with finesse you may have my support.  Do it with the same juvenile methods and you just look like a friggin idiot.  So far, you get the friggin idiot trophy.


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 20, 2022)

fncceo said:


> Isn't the entire point of an *absentee* ballot that you don't have access to a polling place?
> 
> You still have to fill it out correctly.



Good point.  We have had 2 cases of voter fraud starting in 2018.  Both were bagged due to improper ID.  I think the 2018 fraud should be getting out of prison soon.


----------



## BWK (Jan 21, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Mother Jones.  Another lying leftist puke bucket.  I know.  I used to subscribe and then I grew a brain.


And yet, no counter argument in sight from you. You really are a loser; At least 1,688 polling places closed in southern US, as gutting voting rights act hits hard, report says  To be exact, since 2018, 1688 polling places closed. This is how the Right can seriously impact minorities, not to mention the 400 voter suppression tactics. The Right, truly has abandoned their country over party. And the party doesn't even exist any more.


----------



## BWK (Jan 21, 2022)

fncceo said:


> Isn't the entire point of an *absentee* ballot that you don't have access to a polling place?
> 
> You still have to fill it out correctly.


You do understand, that some of the bills now limit absentee ballots right? Why? Can you cite one good reason why it should be limited, barring the fact that Dejoy has also gutted the post office in recent years? It seems to me, days should be added, not reduced, right? Explain to us all why the days should be reduced? 

As for the polling place, why were these 1688 polling places closed in mostly minority areas? Do you know? Have you ever wondered why? Do you care?


----------



## fncceo (Jan 21, 2022)

BWK said:


> You do understand, that some of the bills now limit absentee ballots right?



Anyone requesting an absentee ballot should be, by definition, absent.  

That is, physically unable to attend a polling place.

Because of the extremely high potential for fraud in postal ballots, any safeguards to certify authenticity of both the ballot and the voter's qualification to vote are justified.

Parties are free to, and often do, provide free transportation to voters who have difficulty reaching designated polling places.


----------



## BWK (Jan 21, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Good point.  We have had 2 cases of voter fraud starting in 2018.  Both were bagged due to improper ID.  I think the 2018 fraud should be getting out of prison soon.


It's not a good point, because these Republican states have reduced the days for absentee voting. Why? You're telling me, that Republicans closed down 1688 polling places in minority areas, replaced that burden with absentee voting, only to reduce the days for absentee voting?     When does the Republican obstruction to voting stop? You folks have a problem with being too obvious over your intentions. It's really pathetic. Hopefully the justice department will get a handle on all this ridiculous cheating by the cult party.


----------



## fncceo (Jan 21, 2022)

BWK said:


> You're telling me, that Republicans closed down 1688 polling places in minority areas,



Citation required.


----------



## BWK (Jan 21, 2022)

fncceo said:


> Anyone requesting an absentee ballot should be, by definition, absent.
> 
> That is, physically unable to attend a polling place.


We'll, with 1688 polling places closed in minority areas, voters will need lot's of days because the polling places are not there.



> Because of the extremely high potential for fraud in postal ballots, any safeguards to certify authenticity of both the ballot and the voter's qualification to vote are justified.


Except for one thing, the word you used is "potential." Republicans have gone to great lengths to limit voting for minorities over a "potential" that hasn't happened.



> Parties are free to, and often do, provide free transportation to voters who have difficulty reaching designated polling places.


Bull shit! Not if you live out in the middle of no where;  Plans to close all but one polling place in a rural Georgia county reverberate through a battleground state *  But in a community with little reliable public transportation, "the poor and marginalized people won't be able to vote because, bottom line, they won't be able to get to the polls," said the Rev. Christopher Johnson, the head of the Greater Augusta's Interfaith Coalition -- one of the groups fighting the change.*
  This is why your argument has no standing with reality.

And one other thing, by definition, these people are absent, because the polls are absent. That door needs to swing open both ways.


----------



## BWK (Jan 21, 2022)

fncceo said:


> Citation required.


*








						At least 1,688 polling places closed in southern US, as gutting voting rights act hits hard, report says
					

Since 2013, states with large Latino and African American populations have shuttered polling locations




					www.independent.co.uk
				



*


----------



## BWK (Jan 21, 2022)

fncceo said:


> Anyone requesting an absentee ballot should be, by definition, absent.
> 
> That is, physically unable to attend a polling place.
> 
> ...


You still have not answered my questions from post #107? Still waiting.


----------



## fncceo (Jan 21, 2022)

BWK said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why would English papers print a story about American politics that US papers aren't printing?

Could it be they have an agenda?  As the English liberal rag,  'The Guardian', did in 2004 when they sent a mass mailing to swing state voters urging them not to vote to re-elect President Bush?


----------



## fncceo (Jan 21, 2022)

BWK said:


> You still have not answered my questions from post #107? Still waiting.



I hope you're blessed with long life as you wait.


----------



## fncceo (Jan 21, 2022)

BWK said:


> Not if you live out in the middle of no where



If you make the conscious choice to live "in the middle of nowhere', you cannot expect others to go out of their way to make your life more convenient.

How about the burden on poll watchers who would be forced to travel to "the middle of nowhere" to guarantee an election free of shenanigans?

Or, is banning poll watchers the goal here?  Like the last election.


----------



## fncceo (Jan 21, 2022)

BWK said:


> Republicans have gone to great lengths to limit voting for minorities over a "potential" that hasn't happened.



I have never been burgled or had my car stolen ... however, I still lock my house and car because the potential is *ALWAYS *there.

I'm sorry if my concern for potential crime makes it inconvenient for potential criminals.  However, if that is how they choose to earn their living, that is something they will have to consider.


----------



## BWK (Jan 21, 2022)

fncceo said:


> Why would English papers print a story about American politics that US papers aren't printing?
> 
> Could it be they have an agenda?  As the English liberal rag,  'The Guardian', did in 2004 when they sent a mass mailing to swing state voters urging them not to vote to re-elect President Bush?


See how weak, uninformed, and unprepared you are to lock horns over the facts? They all succumb to their own failures sooner or later. Had that article been untrue, the Right wing rag sites would have eaten it alive. Problem is, they can't. You know why? Because the Guardian isn't the only site posting it.

And you still haven't answered my other questions. LOL! You are looking quite diluted here already. But please, do continue  trying to defend the indefensible.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 21, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> 208 is not hundreds.  And I agree, that is the reason then they should be rejected with a letter of rejection explaining why.  But what it doesn't say is the total number.  Is that in the hundreds, in the thousands or the hundreds of thousands.  Doesn't sound like there is a problem here.  Please get your victim card validated and put it back in your wallet.


208 IS hundreds.


----------



## BWK (Jan 21, 2022)

fncceo said:


> If you make the conscious choice to live "in the middle of nowhere', you cannot expect others to go out of their way to make your life more convenient.
> 
> How about the burden on poll watchers who would be forced to travel to "the middle of nowhere" to guarantee an election free of shenanigans?
> 
> Or, is banning poll watchers the goal here?  Like the last election.


I sure can. I can demand that my county have enough polling places to accommodate. I pay fucking taxes, and not everyone is rich enough to live in town. Your argument sucks to high heaven. That's a piss poor excuse not to have polling places. If they can't provide the means, then people in rural areas shouldn't be paying taxes. 

As far as poll watchers go, many of them are performing shenanigans with intimidation. I hold no stock in those folks at all. That's your grift, not mine.


----------



## BWK (Jan 21, 2022)

fncceo said:


> I have never been burgled or had my car stolen ... however, I still lock my house and car because the potential is *ALWAYS *there.
> 
> I'm sorry if my concern for potential crime makes it inconvenient for potential criminals.  However, if that is how they choose to earn their living, that is something they will have to consider.


We are talking about elections not burglaries. Usually no one is around with a burglary. False equivalency noted.


----------



## fncceo (Jan 21, 2022)

BWK said:


> I can demand that my county have enough polling places to accommodate.



"Ask not what your country can do for _*you *_... but what *you *can do for your country".

-- John Fitzgerald Kennedy.


----------



## fncceo (Jan 21, 2022)

BWK said:


> Usually no one is around with a burglary.



They often are, and when they are, it's referred to as Aggravated Burglary.  It's a more serious Class A felony in many states.


----------



## BWK (Jan 21, 2022)

fncceo said:


> They often are, and when they are, it's referred to as Aggravated Burglary.  It's a more serious Class A felony in many states.


That's for a burglary, not an election. Dude, try and make it real. That's an idiotic example. 


fncceo said:


> "Ask not what your country can do for _*you *_... but what *you *can do for your country".
> 
> -- John Fitzgerald Kennedy.


When I pay taxes, I'm doing for my country, and my country will do for me. That's how it works in this world.


----------



## BWK (Jan 21, 2022)

fncceo said:


> They often are, and when they are, it's referred to as Aggravated Burglary.  It's a more serious Class A felony in many states.


*You do understand, that some of the bills now limit absentee ballots right? Why? Can you cite one good reason why it should be limited, barring the fact that Dejoy has also gutted the post office in recent years? It seems to me, days should be added, not reduced, right? Explain to us all why the days should be reduced?

As for the polling place, why were these 1688 polling places closed in mostly minority areas? Do you know? Have you ever wondered why? Do you care?  *Are you going to pussy out on not answering my questions?


----------



## fncceo (Jan 21, 2022)

BWK said:


> *You do understand, that some of the bills now limit absentee ballots right? Why? Can you cite one good reason why it should be limited, barring the fact that Dejoy has also gutted the post office in recent years? It seems to me, days should be added, not reduced, right? Explain to us all why the days should be reduced?
> 
> As for the polling place, why were these 1688 polling places closed in mostly minority areas? Do you know? Have you ever wondered why? Do you care?  *Are you going to pussy out on not answering my questions?



Allocations of polling places should be done with regard to the populations they service.  A polling place requires poll workers, poll watchers, and needs to be in a place where independent press can also observe and corroborate actual poll attendance with number of votes cast.

We expect nothing less from the third-world elections where the US is so eager to interfere.


----------



## San Souci (Jan 22, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Many could not.  I can't go to a polling place and not expect to collapse before I can get back to the car.


Then apply for an absentee the RIGHT way, instead of expecting a random mail out. And if you use a Ballot harvester ,forget it.


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 22, 2022)

fncceo said:


> Anyone requesting an absentee ballot should be, by definition, absent.
> 
> That is, physically unable to attend a polling place.
> 
> ...



Here in Colorado, we have almost a zero fraud voting and we have over 70% of the votes done mail in.


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 22, 2022)

fncceo said:


> Citation required.



Why, you won't believe it anyway.


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 22, 2022)

San Souci said:


> Then apply for an absentee the RIGHT way, instead of expecting a random mail out. And if you use a Ballot harvester ,forget it.



I get a mail in ballot automatic.  And so does every registered voter in the state.  And we have almost a zero election fraud rate.  Does that mean we are more honest than your bunch is or that we are just smarter?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 22, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Good, no valid ID, no vote for you.
> 
> _Election officials in some of the state’s largest counties are rejecting an alarming number of mail-in applications because they don’t meet the state’s new identification requirements._
> 
> Hundreds of mail-in ballot applications are being rejected under Texas’ new voting rules


If you can put a serial number on a dollar bill,TV,fire arm  or just about anything else you could put one on a voting ballot ....

I'm sure serial numbers would be declared Wayyyycissss!


----------



## fncceo (Jan 22, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> I get a mail in ballot automatic.  And so does every registered voter in the state.  And we have almost a zero election fraud rate.  Does that mean we are more honest than your bunch is or that we are just smarter?



You got away with it once ... congratulations.

Mostly because people were unwilling to believe in the sheer audacity of it.

I seriously doubt people will fall for the same trick twice.


----------



## fncceo (Jan 22, 2022)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> If you can put a serial number on a dollar bill,TV,fire arm  or just about anything else you could put one on a voting ballot ....
> 
> I'm sure serial numbers would be declared Wayyyycissss!



Serial numbers are pointless.  Most of the checks on postal ballots are pointless if state electoral commissions are unwilling to conduct audits.

A complicit media announces the results and labels any oversight of the election as conspiracy.


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 22, 2022)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> If you can put a serial number on a dollar bill,TV,fire arm  or just about anything else you could put one on a voting ballot ....
> 
> I'm sure serial numbers would be declared Wayyyycissss!



We have that on our ballots.


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 22, 2022)

fncceo said:


> You got away with it once ... congratulations.
> 
> Mostly because people were unwilling to believe in the sheer audacity of it.
> 
> I seriously doubt people will fall for the same trick twice.



How about 9 times from 2013 to 2022.  Most people around here don't buy your BS.  And see it as a way to decrease the voting in such a way that would benefit your party of criminals.  Yes Dorathy, even the Republicans here don't want a change with the exception of a few politicians that are a laughing stock.


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 22, 2022)

fncceo said:


> Serial numbers are pointless.  Most of the checks on postal ballots are pointless if state electoral commissions are unwilling to conduct audits.
> 
> A complicit media announces the results and labels any oversight of the election as conspiracy.



We have pre election audits, audits during elections and post election audits.  If you state doesn't have that then you are right, there may be a high degree of voter fraud and that includes the in person votes as well.  Maybe you should hire Colorado to come and run your elections.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 22, 2022)

BWK said:


> And yet, no counter argument in sight from you. You really are a loser; At least 1,688 polling places closed in southern US, as gutting voting rights act hits hard, report says  To be exact, since 2018, 1688 polling places closed. This is how the Right can seriously impact minorities, not to mention the 400 voter suppression tactics. The Right, truly has abandoned their country over party. And the party doesn't even exist any more.


And if that;s the case, there isn't shit you can do about it, eunuch.

You are dismissed.


----------



## BWK (Jan 22, 2022)

fncceo said:


> Allocations of polling places should be done with regard to the populations they service.  A polling place requires poll workers, poll watchers, and needs to be in a place where independent press can also observe and corroborate actual poll attendance with number of votes cast.
> 
> We expect nothing less from the third-world elections where the US is so eager to interfere.


"Populations they service?"   Last I counted, our population in this country hasn't shrunk. Bad answer. Anyone who is honest and has a functioning brain, understands that closing 1688 polling places since 2018, has nothing to do with "populations they service." The voting Rights Act was gutted in2013. That's why your polling places have been closed in mostly minority areas.


----------



## BWK (Jan 22, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> And if that;s the case, there isn't shit you can do about it, eunuch.
> 
> You are dismissed.


The justice department can. But thanks for the admission, that you yourself have abandoned your country, in favor of cheating.


----------



## BWK (Jan 22, 2022)

fncceo said:


> You got away with it once ... congratulations.
> 
> Mostly because people were unwilling to believe in the sheer audacity of it.
> 
> I seriously doubt people will fall for the same trick twice.


Got away with what? Voting honestly and legally?


----------



## BWK (Jan 22, 2022)

fncceo said:


> Allocations of polling places should be done with regard to the populations they service.  A polling place requires poll workers, poll watchers, and needs to be in a place where independent press can also observe and corroborate actual poll attendance with number of votes cast.
> 
> We expect nothing less from the third-world elections where the US is so eager to interfere.


You didn't answer some of my other questions. Why should we be limiting the days for absentee ballots? Why should polls close early?


----------



## San Souci (Jan 22, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> I get a mail in ballot automatic.  And so does every registered voter in the state.  And we have almost a zero election fraud rate.  Does that mean we are more honest than your bunch is or that we are just smarter?


Oregon? Probably. Whatever State ,I bet they all vote DemocRAT.


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 23, 2022)

San Souci said:


> Oregon? Probably. Whatever State ,I bet they all vote DemocRAT.



Try Colorado.  And I vote primarily Republican for local elections.  You rumpster domestic terrorists just want anarchy.


----------



## BWK (Jan 23, 2022)

San Souci said:


> Oregon? Probably. Whatever State ,I bet they all vote DemocRAT.


And? What's the point? Are you afraid to do it in Republican states? Democrats aren't. We know, you don't want everyone voting.


----------



## San Souci (Jan 23, 2022)

BWK said:


> And? What's the point? Are you afraid to do it in Republican states? Democrats aren't. We know, you don't want everyone voting.


I would like everyone to Vote at the POLLING PLACE.


----------



## San Souci (Jan 23, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Try Colorado.  And I vote primarily Republican for local elections.  You rumpster domestic terrorists just want anarchy.


I see. A McCainster.


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 23, 2022)

San Souci said:


> I would like everyone to Vote at the POLLING PLACE.



Sure.  That would mean they would reopen at least 7 polling places around here again.  There used to be one within walking distance even for someone with a disability (within 100yds).  This county is one of the smaller in population yet it lost 7 polling places.  Since not everyone can make it or spent the time in long lines at today's polling places, we went to everyone being able to remote vote.


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 23, 2022)

San Souci said:


> I see. A McCainster.



Actually, I am a I Like Iker.  If he were still alive I am sure he would be making waves about you Rumpster domestic terrorists.


----------



## San Souci (Jan 23, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Sure.  That would mean they would reopen at least 7 polling places around here again.  There used to be one within walking distance even for someone with a disability (within 100yds).  This county is one of the smaller in population yet it lost 7 polling places.  Since not everyone can make it or spent the time in long lines at today's polling places, we went to everyone being able to remote vote.


Fuck that. Online voting? Nothing could be more crooked. Glad the Filibuster worked.


----------



## BWK (Jan 23, 2022)

San Souci said:


> I would like everyone to Vote at the POLLING PLACE.


400 voter suppression bills proves you don't.


----------



## San Souci (Jan 23, 2022)

BWK said:


> 400 voter suppression bills proves you don't.


Name the Bills. I say you're a Liar.


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 23, 2022)

San Souci said:


> Fuck that. Online voting? Nothing could be more crooked. Glad the Filibuster worked.



I didn't say a thing about online voting.  Does your shrink know you have his password?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 23, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> The problem I see here is that the polling places are generally sparse in a prodominately Dem area.  Even around here, the polls that are closed down, the poor depended on them.  There use to be a polling station within 100 feet of where I live.  This area has a much lower income than the others but it has a high degree of population.  They should have kept a polling station nearby but elected not to.  Heaven forbid if a fluke happened and more than a few Dems got into office.  Actually, this is a deep red area yet the city council is now Dem controlled for the first time in nearly 50 years.


Why do you dems think you should be catered to for voting---100 Feet?  We out in the red country usually have to drive a mile or two.


----------



## San Souci (Jan 23, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> I didn't say a thing about online voting.  Does your shrink know you have his password?


Remote voting was in Bidens Bill. ONLINE. BTW--Don't disabled folks have electric Wheelchairs? I had a severely broken leg in 1984. Yet I still voted in PERSON. Wheeled myself at least a mile.


----------



## Vrenn (Jan 23, 2022)

San Souci said:


> Remote voting was in Bidens Bill. ONLINE. BTW--Don't disabled folks have electric Wheelchairs? I had a severely broken leg in 1984. Yet I still voted in PERSON. Wheeled myself at least a mile.



Not all can afford or qualify for electric wheel chairs or have the power to power a normal wheel chair very far on their own.  

Now, think about it.  The  Terrorist said online voting.  Biden spoke about the 2020 election in that if the shutdowns were bad enough, it may require virtual voting.  I support mail in ballots for all REGISTERED voters.


----------



## BWK (Jan 24, 2022)

San Souci said:


> Remote voting was in Bidens Bill. ONLINE. BTW--Don't disabled folks have electric Wheelchairs? I had a severely broken leg in 1984. Yet I still voted in PERSON. Wheeled myself at least a mile.


So? Was the poll you voted in closed? For those folks who used to vote in the 1688 polling places in the south, they were closed. Broke leg or not.


----------



## BWK (Jan 24, 2022)

San Souci said:


> Name the Bills. I say you're a Liar.


Voting Laws Roundup: October 2021  I say you can't debate those bills.


----------



## BWK (Jan 24, 2022)

San Souci said:


> Fuck that. Online voting? Nothing could be more crooked. Glad the Filibuster worked.


And closing 1688 polling places in the south? How crooked is that?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 14, 2022)

BWK said:


> And? What's the point? Are you afraid to do it in Republican states? Democrats aren't. We know, you don't want everyone voting.



*The current rejection rate for mail-ballot applications in Texas seems to support that worry.

Officials across the state are reporting higher-than-usual defect rates for mail-ballot applications. Leah Shah, spokesperson for Harris County Elections, told The Daily Beast her county is seeing an 11 percent rejection rate specific to the new laws. Last month, officials in Travis County said they were rejecting about half of the mail-in ballot applications they received, according to the Texas Tribune, while 325 applications were rejected in Bexar County for failing to provide an ID number or providing one that was not on file.*









						Texas’ New Voting Law Is an ‘Absolute Nightmare’
					

Election administrators in Texas are reporting a record number of ballot rejections—and early voting has only just begun.



					www.thedailybeast.com
				




It can't get any simpler.  Half the ballots rejected but there is no voter fraud?  The numbers provided by the voter didn't match what was on record?  That should be very concerning for the rest of the country.  It would be very difficult to F-up the last four digits of your SS number or DL number.  So prior to the bill voters were submitting ballots with phony numbers and they were counted.


----------



## BWK (Feb 15, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> *The current rejection rate for mail-ballot applications in Texas seems to support that worry.
> 
> Officials across the state are reporting higher-than-usual defect rates for mail-ballot applications. Leah Shah, spokesperson for Harris County Elections, told The Daily Beast her county is seeing an 11 percent rejection rate specific to the new laws. Last month, officials in Travis County said they were rejecting about half of the mail-in ballot applications they received, according to the Texas Tribune, while 325 applications were rejected in Bexar County for failing to provide an ID number or providing one that was not on file.*
> 
> ...


T*he Department of Justice in November filed a lawsuit against Texas over the alleged restriction of access for voters with disabilities, saying assisters are improperly blocked from “answering basic questions, responding to requests to clarify ballot translations or confirming that voters with visual impairments have marked a ballot as intended.”   *Impediments! 
*t also limits early-voting hours to 6 a.m. to 10 p.m. and bans 24-hour voting centers, which were used in Harris County during the 2020 election.

“Voters of color utilize those methods of voting disproportionately because voters of color are more likely to have working hours that are not the traditional 9-to-5 working hours,” Badat told The Daily Beast.  *More impediments! Bottom line, Republicans want to cheat. They can't help it.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 15, 2022)

BWK said:


> T*he Department of Justice in November filed a lawsuit against Texas over the alleged restriction of access for voters with disabilities, saying assisters are improperly blocked from “answering basic questions, responding to requests to clarify ballot translations or confirming that voters with visual impairments have marked a ballot as intended.”   *Impediments!
> *t also limits early-voting hours to 6 a.m. to 10 p.m. and bans 24-hour voting centers, which were used in Harris County during the 2020 election.
> 
> “Voters of color utilize those methods of voting disproportionately because voters of color are more likely to have working hours that are not the traditional 9-to-5 working hours,” Badat told The Daily Beast.  *More impediments! Bottom line, Republicans want to cheat. They can't help it.



No there are no impediments.  If you can't vote within those hours it's likely you're still in bed and have no job at all.  16 hours is plenty of time for whites and blacks.  As for disabilities the new law would allow those voters to still mail in their ballots.  You have no argument here other than Democrats depend on the lazy welfare voters and politically ignorant to win elections.


----------

